# Are NVQ's recognised in B.C. Canada ??



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi i have an N.V.Q. level 3 in Early years care and education. and 9 years experience of working with children. I am just at the point of registering to do a level 4 and because we are hoping to be emigrating in approx. 12 months i am wondering if the qualifications will be recognised there ?? or if its a waste of time doing the level 4 ?? Help please !!

Thanks
Maria


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

m field said:


> Hi i have an N.V.Q. level 3 in Early years care and education. and 9 years experience of working with children. I am just at the point of registering to do a level 4 and because we are hoping to be emigrating in approx. 12 months i am wondering if the qualifications will be recognised there ?? or if its a waste of time doing the level 4 ?? Help please !!
> 
> Thanks
> Maria


I'm told from reliable sources that the NVQ qualification/process is not well understood and carries very little weight with employers in Canada.


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

m field said:


> Hi i have an N.V.Q. level 3 in Early years care and education. and 9 years experience of working with children. I am just at the point of registering to do a level 4 and because we are hoping to be emigrating in approx. 12 months i am wondering if the qualifications will be recognised there ?? or if its a waste of time doing the level 4 ?? Help please !!
> 
> Thanks
> Maria


Hi Maria,

My wife was loking in to this as well and it appears that NVQ's (and most UK education equivalents) are not well recognised. However, if you have experience that will count and getting initial training so you can crossover should be straighforward. The link below should be of help with regard to requirements.

ECE Registry - Early Childhood Educator Training


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Great thanks for that .


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

*NVQS in Canada*

First of all the provinces have different requirements and standards so you need to be specific about the Province 
Typically Nvqs are not recognized in as much that you can get automatic provincial equivalency.
However in some provinces immigrants ( this also applies to people moving between provinces) can "challenge" an examination. In other words you can sit an exam to demonstrate your skills.
Cheers


----------

